# About Dubai....and any questions :)



## Stazz (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, I was asked so nicely by someone to write a post about Dubai, and it's different customs, and all the details that make this place different...so here it is....you can shoot any questions at me, as long as they're not crude  But I love to talk about how different it is to live here, especially as a Non-Muslim. I wouldn't know where to start, so you guys are alllllll welcome to ask anything  If you interested to know!


----------



## Isa (Aug 10, 2009)

Stazz said:


> Well, I was asked so nicely by someone to write a post about Dubai, and it's different customs, and all the details that make this place different...so here it is....you can shoot any questions at me, as long as they're not crude  But I love to talk about how different it is to live here, especially as a Non-Muslim. I wouldn't know where to start, so you guys are alllllll welcome to ask anything  If you interested to know!



I will start  I guess the first language in Dubai is arabic? Did you have to learn the language? or can you just speak english and everyone will understand you?


----------



## Stazz (Aug 10, 2009)

Lol good question Isa !! The main language is Arabic  But also English. Lucky for me, I don't have to learn it, as it's one of the toughest to learn, as it's a whole new aplhabet and one word can have more than 5 meanings !!! SO I'm happy hehehe. I would like to learn other languages, but this one isn't on the top of my list


----------



## Isa (Aug 10, 2009)

Stazz said:


> Lol good question Isa !! The main language is Arabic  But also English. Lucky for me, I don't have to learn it, as it's one of the toughest to learn, as it's a whole new aplhabet and one word can have more than 5 meanings !!! SO I'm happy hehehe. I would like to learn other languages, but this one isn't on the top of my list



Thanks Stace 
I can't wait to see what is going to be the second questions


----------



## Stazz (Aug 10, 2009)

Hehehehe me too actually, I like answering them hehe. I'm off for the day, but will be back in.... 10hrs  Will be 9am my time hehe. Have a lovely day!


----------



## Isa (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks Stace,
Have a nice evening


----------



## Gulf Coast (Aug 10, 2009)

Oh Great idea for a thread... What type of stores do ya'll have there? and is there a WALMART??? lol.. which by the way I dislike.. but wondering if there is one there.. Or do you have more open air markets?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 10, 2009)

and my favorite, do you have Mickey D's? What do you do for fast food? Aren't women treated like second class citizens? How do you deal with that? Do most normal people rent apartments or buy houses? Do you have to cover your head when you go out in public?

I was the one who asked Stace to talk to us about Dubai. It just seems such an interesting place to live, with the different culture, and when she mentioned having to get a bank loan to rent an apartment I was hooked. What a different place! So mysterious and different. It seems to me it's a very modern emirates, is that the right word? Anyhow, it seems like a very modern city but the surrounding counties seem so violent. And they seem so backward with women. I like the way the word Dubai sounds and it feels good to say it...so I named my new kitty Dubai...


----------



## spring pace (Aug 10, 2009)

why did you move there?


----------



## Stazz (Aug 10, 2009)

Lol Janice, thats a no for the Walmarts....the American type things we have here are Ikea, which I LOOOOOOVE !!! Our stores are called Spinney's, Choitrams and Le Marche. Those are the main supermarkets  Spinney's is the best, it's owner by a South African guy, so we can find loads of SA products there 

Lol Maggie....I love Mickey D's, and I have two so close to my apartment hahaha. We have loads of fast food here, mostly American actually. Mickey D's, KFC, Taco Bell, Burger King etc etc....we have Mickey D's and KFC in South Africa too. I find it amazing how Mickey's tastes exactly the same everywhere in the world, where KFC doesn't.

With regards to woman, Dubai has had to become very relaxed with regards to westerner's, as this place is run by expats!! I think if I was here 15yrs ago, it would have been a different story. In fact, I have never met a local Emirati, and am actually too scared too! That shows how very little of them are left here, or they're very good at keeping to themselves. I am treated pretty much the same back home, not much difference with that. I do have to cover up though, especially at work. My skirts are on or below my knees, my shirts cover my chest and shoulders, its just known. I keep my hair down, and don't have to cover up my head or face.If you were to dress skimpily, you wouldn't feel very comfortable, you get looks from people, like Saudi's etc who are very strict Muslims. I still go to the beach in my bikini etc. Most people rent, I don't know anyone here who own's property. Absolutely though Maggs, Dubai is a very modern emirate  Sharjah is like 20mins away from where I'm sitting right now, and thats a whole nother ball game !!!! Men will get arrested if they have a neck chain on, or any kind of jewellery. If I drive through there, I have to be completely covered. Thats where woman are definitely more second class citizens. They still stone people there. The death penalty of Dubai is death by firing squad, hence why it's pretty much safe here 

Spring, we moved here for a number of reasons. I moved here with my boyfriend of almost 4yrs, Nick. We moved for financial reasons, being South Africa doesn't pay too well in most aspects, and we felt like we were stuck, if that makes sense  Secondly, we moved to gain experience in our careers. Another reason was that we were pretty tired of the crime back home, we've had things happen all too much. House break in's, muggings, we were even car jacked at gunpoint in our own driveway. This is the type of thing that makes me think twice whether I want to bring up our children in South Africa or not one day. ANother reason why we came here of all places, was because we have quite a few friends here, which makes a difference to adjusting to a new country, a new life etc. 

I'm loving answering these questions hehe.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 10, 2009)

as a non muslim do you feel like you are treated differently?


----------



## Stazz (Aug 10, 2009)

Hmmmm well not really, I have awesome bosses, and my work life is very relaxed. My home life is also relaxed as we live in a community with mostly expats.
We may feel we are treated differently when it comes to rules and laws here, but actually its the same for everyone. As long as your abiding by their Sharia laws, you're pretty much A-OK.


----------



## spring pace (Aug 11, 2009)

stace, did you get to bring tallula w/ you? where in the united states did you live? sharjah looks very metropolitan, but brutal w/ stoning and firing squads for what seems to be minor stuff like wearing jewerly in public. i went to scotland last year and encountered architecture/language/traditions so old it was mind blowing, and not nearly as built up as dubai and sharjah, ( i googled the area) could be because of the topography. it was pretty amazing being a place steeped in a culture even today that i couldnt possibly imagine, dubai customs are much more intense and literal, i dont know if i could keep up w/ it myself, id definitely get into trouble. its stuff that myths/legends are made of even today. is the beach you go to on the banks of the red sea? where in south africa are you from? when we had the big earthquake and huge fire back in 93 here in my little mountain community in the los angeles area, i saw armed soldiers on our streets and that was very unsettling, im glad the emirati (private soldiers ?) dont feel they have to be so visable these days, hopefully its a sign of even better days to come. oh and do you drive there? what side of the car and street? sending angels to keep you and nick safe, galileo the sulcata and spring


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 11, 2009)

spring pace said:


> stace, did you get to bring tallula w/ you? where in the united states did you live? sharjah looks very metropolitan, but brutal w/ stoning and firing squads for what seems to be minor stuff like wearing jewerly in public. i went to scotland last year and encountered architecture/language/traditions so old it was mind blowing, and not nearly as built up as dubai and sharjah, ( i googled the area) could be because of the topography. it was pretty amazing being a place steeped in a culture even today that i couldnt possibly imagine, dubai customs are much more intense and literal, i dont know if i could keep up w/ it myself, id definitely get into trouble. its stuff that myths/legends are made of even today. is the beach you go to on the banks of the red sea? where in south africa are you from? when we had the big earthquake and huge fire back in 93 here in my little mountain community in the los angeles area, i saw armed soldiers on our streets and that was very unsettling, im glad the emirati (private soldiers ?) dont feel they have to be so visable these days, hopefully its a sign of even better days to come. oh and do you drive there? what side of the car and street? sending angels to keep you and nick safe, galileo the sulcata and spring



I think she came from South Africa not America...this is a great topic. Your life is very interesting to me...

If you were going out to a night club in the evening would you wear a sexy dress with bare shoulders? And your hair up? Or do you have to cover up there also?


----------



## Stazz (Aug 11, 2009)

Spring....good questions hehe. Well here is a map of the Middle East.... http://www.calapple.org/map/mapmiddleeast.gif
Maggie is correct that I am originally from South Africa, and not the States. Although I do have much family over there! I visited for a month, purely in California,and Nevada, I travelled the two areas flat  We actually bought Tallula here, 7 months ago at a pet store. I've been here for a year next month, feels longer actually Lol. Dubai is actually very relaxed if you compare it to the rest of the middle east, Dubai is the most relaxed out of them all actually! I thought I'd be landing up in jail for all sorts when I got here, but have never even spoken to a cop. Ok once, as he told me to move my car hahahaha, and I crapped myself, cos the cops here are super scary. You can go to jail if you flip the middle finger at someone. I was brought up not to use any fingers, haha, so thank God I don't have to worry about that. The beaches we go to are kinda in between the Gulf of Oman and the Persian Gulf, I think it may be the Arabian Sea, but that seems to be further south on the map here. The beaches are very beautiful, and there are almost NEVER waves,the water is just still ! I am from Cape Town in South Africa, definitely one of the most beautiful and cosmopolitan cities in the world!! I do drive here, and its the opposite side to back home, so took some getting used to. We drive on the left side of the car, and right side of the road, same as the States here  In SA, drive on the right side of the car, and left side of the road! One thing you do notice when you arrive in Dubai, there are nooooo crappy or old cars, you do see them, but its very rare....its all porsches, Lambo's, Ferrari's, Range rovers, SUV's. Nick and I haven't got our own car yet, we will after we move, hopefully will get one next month!! Thanks for the angels, we're big mates 

Haha Maggie, it is pretty interesting ! Yep to your question, I can dress however I like at a night club, cos I'm one of several hundred in the club who dress the same  Muslims are not allowed to really be in a place that serves alcohol, and its forbidden for them to drink. Ohhhh yea, you still get quite a few that do drink! So expats pretty much run the nightlife and events here hehehe. I can wear my hair up, down, sideways, anyhow  I have a pic on my facebook profile pic of me about to leave in a rented hummer stretch limo for my good friends birthday, where we drove around and then dropped off at a club - Im wearing a bright pink strapless dress, shows how I can dress at night time when going out.

I'll post some pics of Dubai on here for you guys to check out....I must just sift through them to pic out some good ones  Stay tuned!


----------



## Stazz (Aug 12, 2009)

Here are some Dubai pics...... well quite a few actually......PIC HEAVY just for you guys!!

This is Sheikh Zayed road....the main highway/road in Dubai...runs all the way to Abu Dhabi I think!







This is a pic of construction and buildings, take note of how many cranes are just in this pic alone...






What a Dubai road sign looks like






Not just desert....






Desert and Camel Sign 






This area is called Dubai Marina.....beautiful...






Dubai Marina Yacht club with the "cheap" yachts haha






Camels with their owners





The old with the new (famous Burj Al Arab,7star hotel in backround)






I love this place....it's called The Madinat...its a mall/souk and also a hotel on the water...note Burj Al Arab in the background again






One of the types of Arabic architechture





I have loads more pics....but you can check out these for now  Hope you like!


----------



## spring pace (Aug 12, 2009)

hey stace, my mistake, i was fooled by your speech pattern, very american, but i also noticed very succinct, that shuld have clued me. im first generation raised in the states from germany. mom and dad couldnt speak english when they came over and i was only 3 mos old when we came here, so i spoke 3 languages growing up and it gives me a distinctive "voice" ive met some SA and they have a brit/french kind of lilt to their voice. do i have that right? in scotland the patterns are so different, it took me a couple days to really begin to understand all the words. it was very interesting to me, ive heard arabic, its a beautiful language when spoken slowly to hear all the syllables. dubai is extraordinaly clean and bright, guess its the predominant sands, but its good to see the green, i live in a canyon w/ green all around and the ocean only a mile away as the crow flies, ive heard our weather in topanga being described as mediterranean, there is lots of sandstone here. most ports/cities here in the states are "darker" in comparison, and that might be due to our seas being much more active w/ wave action. i saw on the globe that that the tropic of cancer runs thru central saudia arabia and central mexico, so does that mean you are in high summer as we are here in the states? ive seen a lot of animal crossing signs, but i think my current favorite is the camel ;o) i will be traveling to montana next month to visit a private animal sanctuary that has animals from 6 of the 7 continents and now am wondering what animals from your part of the world i get to meet? i know ill be bottle feeding a baby llama. im very excited. glad you and nick feel safe and i hope that tallulah continues to thrive. angels and smiles coming your way from galileo & spring


----------



## Isa (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow beautiful! Thanks for sharing Stace  Do not hesitate to keep them comming


----------



## Stazz (Aug 12, 2009)

Wow thats really interesting Spring, quite cool you were brought up speaking a few different languages 
Most people think I sound British or even Australian, I definitely don't sound like an Aussie, but mostly British, our accent is different though ehehe.
The animal sanctuary sounds amazing, I'd LOVE to do something like that. I also wonder what kinds of animals you will come across there, I can't wait to hear all of your stories from that trip, and of course pics 

Yep we're in HIGH, very high Summer....August is the worst month here. It's not only so seriously hot, one day my friends car read 54 C, but it's also sickeningly humid, about 80-90% humidity. I walk outside and my glasses mist up !!! I get home and the mirrors are so misted, looks like someone just got out the shower!


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 12, 2009)

I just love this topic! Keep the pictures coming...we want to see one of you tho. We want to see your apartment also.
What kind of work do you and your boyfriend do? Is it alright to live together without being married? If that's too personal I apologize and you can just ignore those questions...I'm a curious old lady


----------



## Stazz (Aug 12, 2009)

Hahaha not too personal at all Maggie, it pretty much ties in with the Dubai topic anyway  I'll try find a nice pic of Nick & I to show you, and pics of the apartment will come when we move, in 2weeks time !!!

I work for a post production company, we do animation & visual fx for commercials and feature films, and Nick is a Senior 3d visualizer and Interior designer at a big design firm. Basically what he does is, he gets architectural plans, and he creates the plans on the computer in 3d from scratch. I'll post a pic of one of his images so you can see 
We do live together, but we shouldn't really. They have become relaxed about it, kinda keep a blind eye towards it, but we also don't throw it in other peoples faces that we live together. It won't be for long though  I know there is a ring in the horizon  heehee

Well here's a pic of Nick and I in an area called the Midlands when we were on holiday in South Africa. I had JUST woken up, so no make up, but it's the latest one of us


----------



## dmmj (Aug 12, 2009)

I noticed the signs were in arabic and english.


----------



## Stazz (Aug 13, 2009)

Yep, all the signs are universal, Arabic and English. helps me out when I try to find a place lol


----------



## Isa (Aug 13, 2009)

Awww Stace, you and Nick look so cute together 
Yeahhh a proposal is in the horizonnn  Please, let us know as soon as you have a ring on your finger


----------



## Stazz (Aug 13, 2009)

Awww thanks Isa !!! Hahaha I hope you're right! Nick jokes with me that every time I mention wedding, ring, or anything to do with it, he'll add 6months to when he'll ask me hahaha...so by now its about the year 2050 hahahaha


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 13, 2009)

The 2 of you are beautiful!!! I am so much enjoying this topic. What's a souk?
He looks like a longhaired American??


----------



## Stazz (Aug 13, 2009)

Hahaha thanks Maggie!!! A souk is basically a market....you get more upmarket ones (like the madinat in that pic), its pretty much arabic for a market type  Thanks the Lord, Nick has cut his hair, so he looks normal LOL. Will post one of the haircut hehehe


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Aug 14, 2009)

Stazz said:


> Hahaha thanks Maggie!!! A souk is basically a market....you get more upmarket ones (like the madinat in that pic), its pretty much arabic for a market type  Thanks the Lord, Nick has cut his hair, so he looks normal LOL. Will post one of the haircut hehehe



Well, I personally have always loved long hair on men... madinat?


----------



## terryo (Aug 14, 2009)

I love this whole thread...I feel like I'm there and your pictures are wonderful...keep them coming. You are both adorable.


----------



## Stazz (Aug 15, 2009)

Well Maggs, the Madinat is the 2nd last pic above....its gorgeous. Its the more upmarket one, but it has awesome restaurants and a lovely vibe.
Let me find some more pics for you guys


----------



## tortoisenerd (Aug 16, 2009)

Awesome thread--thanks for sharing! Fascinating country and time for you to be living there.


----------

